# Rant



## ranter (Mar 9, 2004)

why oh why do you want flames out of your exhaust???

Maybe missing the old job at Burger King?



Jokes aside I do find that a GTR driver thinks hes always playing some computer game when driving on track or on the road,... it seems very odd that most drivers think that they are GOD.

What is that dump valve noise....sounds like the old London red buses.



discuss


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh how I wish there was an 'ignore' button.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

WTF is this load of bollocks


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*If you have to ask, you won't understand*

NTF


----------



## ranter (Mar 9, 2004)

from someone else...some track day at the weekend..


One guy in a white N-reg Skyline with obligatory flame-spitting phat exhaust even thought it was funny to block me at every opportunity; that or he was intimidated by my obviously inferior car. Trundle, trundle, trundle around all the corners, then POW! with Batman-flames trying to roast my nosecone, he'd accelerate down the straight to block me.

All I'm trying to do is practice my lines and get a good speed up for the Championship rounds later in the year; I don't need some *****-substitute guy spoiling my day by deliberately blocking my route. It's not as if I'm not three or four seconds a lap quicker than him, easily, but I'm *not* *allowed* *to* *overtake*


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Mate , 

Tell it to someone who gives a SH*T


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bet he wasnt TRYING to spit flames, its a high power modded turbo car, it will spit flames naturally.

Obviously your home built 750motorclub 75bhp 1300 X-flow caterham rep wont spit flames, but cars with a lot of power generally do...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

anyone think I should lock this?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Howsie said:


> *Oh how I wish there was an 'ignore' button.  *


Hi Howsie

Got to 'user cp' at the top of the page and then use your ignore list  .

Works  .

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

DCD said:


> *anyone think I should lock this? *


Hell yeah and ban him aswell for his attitude  

Not even a " HELLO " in any of of his mighty 2 posts


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cheers Glen! I knew there was one somewhere.

Now I understand what this chaps is on about. I think I'll let Fuggs explain... 

DCD - leave it open for a while. I believe this chap is making reference to the Brands Hatch Track Day which took place yesterday. He's being a bit of a knob slating the car when infact he had an issue with the driver. 

Rant - which board was this posted on? Or are you said chap?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Yeah lock it, we don't need people like him on this forum 

Dave


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

ranter said:


> *
> 
> All I'm trying to do is practice my lines and get a good speed up for the Championship rounds later in the year*


And I thought track days were supposed to be a bit of fun, not test days.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I'll second that Tim.

Track days are no place for the red mist to descend.

If someone is holding you up and showing no signs of recognising that fact - slow up let them get ahead for a lap and find some space of your own.


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

If you cant stand the heat Rant, stay out of the pipe


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Can't comment on this particular issue but as ET always stress, if you've got a problem with another driver, say so at the time and they can deal with it or shut the **** up. So I suggest you take their advice now and shut the **** up seeing you didn't take the opportunity at the time.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Ranter,

Looking at this thread it occurs to me there are several obvious points made:


It's a track day not a test day, it's for everyone to enjoy (equally) and not for you to insist other people vacate 'your' part of the track

As there's no passing on bends, why didn't you pass on the straight? Or was it the fact that you only caught the other car at the bends? In which case how was he blocking you "at every opportunity"

If you want free space/track and wish to use a track day to practice. Back-off give yourself some space and then try again. Why should the car in front - unless he was deliberately blocking - get out of your way just to help you? We're all equal on the track, you know

How many waved blue flags did he pass without yiedling? None I wager.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

He's probably just upset with the fact that he couldn't overtake an old Datsun in his "race" car.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Can't comment on this particular issue but as ET always stress, if you've got a problem with another driver, say so at the time and they can deal with it or shut the **** up. So I suggest you take their advice now and shut the **** up seeing you didn't take the opportunity at the time. *


I think he did have a word at the time and probably didn't like the response, hence this childish tak. What a fool eh!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Good job he didn't go out lunchtime


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> *Good job he didn't go out lunchtime   *


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Got to say that the marshalling was bad at times yesterday, I was in with Harry following an SL500 which blocked us and Howsie for well over a lap despite getting blue flagged at every marshall point. They should have blacked him after a whole lap of not moving over.

In all seriousness, and I'm clearly not taking Rant's side here but it can be very frustrating for less powerful but nimbler cars than a GTR but as I said, it needs to sorted at the time rather than bleat about it afterwards.... If the same car, regardless of type, is up your **** at every corner but you leave them on the straights, I would let them by.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Generalisation here*

but nearly, note nearly, all the time someone with another marque is having a moan when the Skylines do a mixed trackday.

Glen


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Can I have a go?*

Okay there was this silver BMW........

What about the Merc convertible..........

Did I mention the blue BMW.............

    


Life's too short. Get out, enjoy the day, find your own space and drive as good as you can.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

<A HREF="http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/wwwthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=evogen&Number=574846&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=1&part=">Evo Thread</A>


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Please don't lock this thread until I've had my say. Err.........

/me runs away


----------



## ranter (Mar 9, 2004)

The rest of the rant..


Skyline GTRs are surprisingly crap. After an annoying two hours at Brands yesterday, finally the marshalls went and had a word with the group of guys who'd come along in their ***** substitutes and were cluttering up the track.

They all lined up next to one another with bonnets open, doors open, even boots open, so that everyone who was vaguely interested could come and look at all the pipework. They're bloody massive! No wonder they need all that horsepower; just so much weight to lug around. And the G-force meter must be poorly calibrated because the only Skyline able to generate some lateral G and keep a decent corner speed was on slicks. There I was in a weedy 100bhp Caterham, shod only with Avon Enduro low-rolling-resistance-and-more-shit-even-than-Pirelli-P6000 tyres(if such a thing were ever possible), and every corner I was all over the back of the next Skyline to be lumbering around the Indy circuit.

, even in the wet - no, scratch that, *especially* in the wet - when thew few times I'd caught up with an ultra-tuned Skyline I'd at least had the power to get by on the straights. But this time my weedy Academy car just couldn't accelerate past them after interminably waiting through each corner. On a test day I'd be allowed to just carry corner speed and blast past, but track day rules meant I had to wait for "consent", or at least try and out-accelerate them down the next straight. And 5-600bhp does lug two tons of electronic "aids" quicker than, or at least as quickly as, 100bhp pulls 500kg of Caterham.

One guy in a white N-reg Skyline with obligatory flame-spitting phat exhaust even thought it was funny to block me at every opportunity; that or he was intimidated by my obviously inferior car. Trundle, trundle, trundle around all the corners, then POW! with Batman-flames trying to roast my nosecone, he'd accelerate down the straight to block me.

All I'm trying to do is practice my lines and get a good speed up for the Championship rounds later in the year; I don't need some *****-substitute guy spoiling my day by deliberately blocking my route. It's not as if I'm not three or four seconds a lap quicker than him, easily, but I'm *not* *allowed* *to* *overtake*.

Of course, other Caterhams and Radicals with a more appropriate power to weight ratio were easily able to breeze past, but yours truly was soundly blocked until the marshalls came and had a word. Suitably chastisted, all Skyline owners then behaved like good little bunnies and seemed to understand their lowly place in the grand scheme of things. 

Do they all instrinsically believe the sub-eight mins 'ring laptime set a few years ago is applicable to their monster vehicles, or what? After all, two tons of electronics can only partially disguise the fact that: they're too bloody heavy, and not shod with slicks. Also not driven by pro-racing drivers with hundreds of laps of the 'ring under their belts in a hack car on it's last banzai run with everything stripped out of it, and sticky race tyres to boot. Even the CTR and ITR that were wannabe Skylnie club members yesterday, were quicker - light, nimble, sweet-handling, able to carry more corner speed, for many more laps (note: big car equals big tyre loads equals big tyre temperatures equals pressure and grip problems).

I can't see the point of the GTR except as exotic jewellery. Might as well stick neon lights under them and drive them up and down the main road in Southend. Much better to spend the money on a proper sports car like a Porsche, and a toy like a Playstation.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Philip said:


> *<A HREF="http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/wwwthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=evogen&Number=574846&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=1&part=">Evo Thread</A> *


Oh here we go again... bloody ponses! Where is Mycroft when you need him?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

the thing is dick head .. why do you think you have more right over the track than anyone else ? ...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Spit your dummy elsewhere :smokin: 

I don't have to tell you about Track days...do I?!?! 

As the guy said at briefing this ISN'T a race, just have a great day. 

Im sure he also said no overtaking on bends...why is it then that Radicals and Sevens thought it was there right to do this, mmmm I wonder  

I had no problem moving over for the likes of other Skylines (flame spitting or otherwise), Sevens etc.. who cares at the end of the day I had loads of fun!

You know what your problem is mate?



Your being very anal   

Mycroft/Bladey....care to comment mate?

:smokin:

PS You're not my EX husband are you?!?!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

What a complete **** you are ranter, oh and try fitting your kids and luggage in the back of your ****ing 100bhp piece of ****.

Rant over - I hope....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ranter said:


> On a test day I'd be allowed to just carry corner speed and blast past, but track day rules meant I had to wait for "consent", or at least try and out-accelerate them down the next straight.


Guess we wont be seeing you at any track days then? Stick to test days - unless of course you're willing to abide by the rules of the day. i.e. those that apply to everyone not just the ones specially written for you!



> Suitably chastisted, all Skyline owners then behaved like good little bunnies and seemed to understand their lowly place in the grand scheme of things.


Gosh! considering how bad we all were surprising we only had one complaint. BTW - petty mindedness does your argument little justice. Ho hum!  



> Much better to spend the money on a proper sports car like a Porsche


So you do have a sense of humour after all


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

well you know last time i was at a track these bloody little flys kept getting in my way too. tiny little buggers they were, caterhams i believe? we were there in our lowly V6 vectra and not one of them could come even close to us. there was no problem though as the guy driving was a good enough driver to overtake the little pests by having higher corner exit speeds. maybe you should learn to do the same?


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a couple of thoughts on this matter...

1) Track Days are fun... Not for race setup, lap timing etc... You want that? Then hire the track out yourself for the whole day! I have been to plenty of trackdays... The Skylines, Supra's, 200SX'ers and others... They are on the whole great drivers with curtosey to other track users... Track days for fun, learning to handle your car to its limits without endangering other ppl on the roads...

2) On all the track days i have been to there seems to be only a handfull of to$$ers that moan like fcuk and drive like complete and utter dixs... Who are they? Cateram/Radical/Elise/Exige drivers... Normally they are a bunch or arrogant w&nkers... They are the most dangerous ppl on track.. they cut in front of cars at the last second, they moan that they cant overtake on corners (Usually cause they have been dusted on the straight) and are on the whole fcuking idiots with more money than sense...

Dont like the way someone else drivers? then fine dont do track days or do only trackdays where there are above to$$ers only... You should be in good company...

Don't come to our board spouting this sort of $hit!

Prick!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

ZXSpectrum said:


> *I have a couple of thoughts on this matter...
> 
> 1) Track Days are fun... Not for race setup, lap timing etc... You want that? Then hire the track out yourself for the whole day! I have been to plenty of trackdays... The Skylines, Supra's, 200SX'ers and others... They are on the whole great drivers with curtosey to other track users... They are Track days for fun, learning to handle your car to its limits without endangering other ppl on the roads...
> 
> ...


i know exactly what you mean. you get the ferrari and porsche crowd who do a few laps and keep themselves to themselves

you get the skyline/cosworth etc. boys who are just there to have fun and it shows

you get the occasional race crew who are there for the sole purpose of shaking down or testing something, and they dont want a race or to push the car, they'll gladly let anything faster go by as thats not what theyre there for.

then you get the people in their trackday warriors who turn up expecting to be the fastest things there and cant stand it when theyre not. 

we had this last year with some guy in an ultima being totally shell shocked when he was overtaken by a porsche, and once hed settled down tried to say he was overtaken illegaly


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

ranter said:


> *Skyline GTRs are surprisingly crap. *


Heehee whine2K4.

Silly statement.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

There are RULES for track days to stop idiots like that from causing MAJOR accidents and ruining the whole day for ppl that have paid for the pleasure of driving the track...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

-[c0Ka|Ne]- said:


> *Heehee whine2K4.
> 
> Silly statement. *


Indeed.

ranter, do you always rant? The name gives me that perception of you.    I hope you don't go on about how we are polluting the earth/damaging the environment.


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

LSR, someone calls themselves "Ranter" and that gives you the impression he rants a lot?!

Jeez, you are one seriously sharp dude (!)


Couldn't resist


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello.

The Nissan Skyline GT-R Race Bred 2.6 Dual Cam Twin Turbo.

and 

A fcuking glued together Tamiya Kit.

Thats all.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ranter said:


> *The rest of the rant..
> 
> 
> Skyline GTRs are surprisingly crap. After an annoying two hours at Brands yesterday, finally the marshalls went and had a word with the group of guys who'd come along in their ***** substitutes and were cluttering up the track.
> ...


haha this just gets better. I'm afraid my little old GTR only has 400 odd bhp and isn’t one of the monsters… yet. So what if I was using slicks and could go around corners quicker than you? I had fun! I moved over when quicker things came past, which as I recall were the Radicals and one red caterham thingy ONLY. I don't care about you and your cars, they simply don't interest me! But what I do know is, whatever car I buy next as my play thing, be it a light little flyer such as a caterham (I may buy three  ) or a Porker GT something or other, I know it won't turn me into a small minded little weed who throws his toys out of the pram at the drop of a hat and calls all the other children in the playground names.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm curious, did anyone from here rant on about how brilliant the Skyline is or how crap everything else was that was present at the track on Monday? Were the Skyline boys (and girls) all standing in an unapproachable group at one end of the pit lane staring down their noses at everything else that dared to go around the track on the same day as they had decided to visit?
Or is it as I suspect simply that this person is as blinkered, stupid and generally rude as to expect the world to revolve around them. 
It is obviously a shame that we cannot measure up to this person's seemingly unassailable driving skills, but then again us mere mortals require practice to improve whereas this person was obviously born with the inbreed skill to trounce all comers on the racing circuit. Sir (or madam) it is a shame that you did not decide to go drive for Minardi where I feel sure your skills would have propelled the team way beyond Ferrari's meager efforts over the last few years.
Of course it is unfortunate that you have picked such a public forum to demonstrated your complete ignorance of even the most basic physical and mechnical principals when comparing your stripped out race car to a road going 2+2 coupe.
Using your arguments we can also demonstrate that truck racing has no value, excitment or purpose simply because a Caterham could go round the circuit faster.
So to summarise... what a prick!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

LSR, someone calls themselves "Ranter" and that gives you the impression he rants a lot?!

Jeez, you are one seriously sharp dude (!)

Couldn't resist
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOL

PS I seem to have missed reading part of this thread.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ranter said:


> *...
> 
> 
> Skyline GTRs are surprisingly crap. After an annoying two hours at Brands yesterday, finally the marshalls went and had a word with the group of guys who'd come along in their ***** substitutes and were cluttering up the track.
> ...


Did the marshalls have a word with any of us? I think not! 

I drove to the track and drove home btw. I even got some groceries and picked up a few friends on the way.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Howsie said:


> *Did the marshalls have a word with any of us?*


No comment


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ah... perhaps one of us then


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

All together now....AND BREATH!!


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Now what do we do???


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

-[c0Ka|Ne]- said:


> *Now what do we do???  *


 keep breathing  

I say this to people who are feeling frazzled...big breath and let it out. It's hard to show actions via the net, unless that is you have a webcam    


Claire


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Pompous pr1ck.

Oh and welcome to the forum.

Cem


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hmmm......valid comments (love ZXSpectrums).

Now I remember why I chose my first full trackday to be an airfield.......for chosen clubs only .......and not for any old 'race car and needing a practice session' owners.
I have watched many expert trackday drivers (and not testers) in action and believe my trackday etiquette to be spot on. 
When someone wants to come by, signal them to let them by and slow to let them pass. 
When I want to get by, wait for them to indicate and then pass on the left.
I have done 4 laps of Donington but this did not seem hard to learn. 
If you have a race car, go race it but keep away from us.
I have a MSA race licence for 2004 but will not be treating my track time as a practice session. I want to learn to drive the car properly as I cannot on the road. I will still be abiding by the rules I mentioned above that are drilled into us at ALL briefing sessions. 
Why do people NOT LISTEN


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

You said that 'Skyline GTR's are surprisingly crap'

I am saying that 'I quite like Caterhams'

Thats because, you see, I am electing myself chief 'turn-the-other-cheek' merchant.

I am also available for people who like Fords.

:smokin: 

The Right Reverend Monsignor Larville Jones. MD.

:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

has touched a nerve then I see      .


Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Trackday snobs/warriors put me right off trackdays. Ive attended quite a few as a spectator, and the people who are there to have a laugh are fine, but soo many stuckup trackday "vetran" nobbas who just bitch and moan about everything and take it all far too serious.

Need a big pimpslap (or a headbutt, lol  )


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Or both for good measure


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Comparing a fast road car to a canoe on wheels. Yes very interesting. A road car versus a kit car that weights less than me ....some people have no sense.

I hope that when Mr. Rant comes back from his busy winter testing with his amazingly fast race car (with mini metro engine) he can entertain us with his eloquent replies.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Lighten up on Ranter lads. He needs all the practice he can get.
What must it be like for an expert racer like hime to have a couple of complete novices from Evo mag turn up and virtually dominate the series?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Nice one


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Best post for days. 

Ranter you are a complete prick.

You don't seem to understand that, when you do, you can talk to people who can help you not be such a prick. Then maybe you will be ok.

I think you should change your user name to toenails, because you are so far up your own asre that all we can see are your toenails.

see you at the next track day perhaps ?
Unfortunately I missed this one but I'll be at the next one.

I feel that maybe you should hire the whole circuit yourself though as you need so much space out there.

good to see a new and such friendly person on the board.

Oh and another thing.. Nicholas Kiesa didn't whinge and moan about the shabby driving standards at the last day the GTROC ran and he is a formula one driver. lightly better than you perhaps...

/Steve


----------



## ranters_mate (Mar 10, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> When someone wants to come by, signal them to let them by and slow to let them pass.
> When I want to get by, wait for them to indicate and then pass on the left.
> I have done 4 laps of Donington but this did not seem hard to learn.


Now this dude has got the right idea. See, it's not hard is it? You sir would be a pleasure to share a track with. If only the rest of your playstation crew understood these simple rules then everyone would get along just fine. Nobody would have to be spoken to by the marshalls. Everyone is happy.



> If you have a race car, go race it but keep away from us.


Oh dear, now you've gone and ruined it again. Race cars (you know, the ones that require skill to drive quickly, not just a bigger CPU), have just as much right to be on track days as you do. Remember those simple rules above? Stick to those and everyone will get along fine (I can see a pattern forming here).



> Why do people NOT LISTEN


AMEN to that!

Now, which bozo said:


> What must it be like for an expert racer like hime to have a couple of complete novices from Evo mag turn up and virtually dominate the series?


That would have been a good insult were it not for the fact that the series in question (Caterham Academy 2003) is for novices only. Now instead you just look stupid.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

if you don't like us fcuk off.

easy isn't it !

twat.
/Steve


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re- ranter and ranter mate..........*

so why moan..................yes i was the chap in the Black "dirty"
civic type- r , I also have a skyline in the garage.................lol,
yes the are heavy, a little slow around the corners, a touch quick
down the straights.

so what happens when you are racing and the chap in front
is aliitle less committed in the corners so it slows you in the 
corner and you cant get past , what do you do stop get on the
internet and complain lol...just get on with it .

did I moan at the caterhams , you weigh half my weight , wider tyres , better suspension , and you still held me up , but did you see me moaning on here NOPE , but i was tempted to have a dive up the inside to keep you on your feet...............would of made you jump wouldn,t it , all i can say hope you improve before your first race...........wouldnt mind to come a watch you for a laugh.......................... 

we all go and have a laugh , yes i have raced before and think i can pedal a car around a track a little quick , ask harry, rons and booty. 

but it is all for phone , get a life mister ranter and his mate or go and pay to test on a proper test day.................

BTW what car was you driving............................


Mark


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ranter - Get yourself a proper Caterham 

P.S I`ve got some Scaffold tube and a welder to improve your "car"


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

The only time I've seen the likes of the two cars compete was TOTB1 & 2 sprint circuit.
Dax Rush and Fisher Fireblade Fury if I'm not mistaken. Both got pi55ed on by Skylines.
Not exactly a caterham but you could still make either from the contents of our scrap bin.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ranters_mate said:


> *Now this dude has got the right idea. See, it's not hard is it? You sir would be a pleasure to share a track with. If only the rest of your playstation crew understood these simple rules then everyone would get along just fine. Nobody would have to be spoken to by the marshalls. Everyone is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a shame really. This has nothing to do with the cars at all, just the idiots who drive them. 

For instance, look at you slagging off my 'CPU' and thinking it drives the car for me. Have you driven a GT-R around a track? I thought not. So why do you come here slagging off the car when its really the driver you have issue with. Come back here when you have a more grown up perspective you ignorant pr1ck.

In summary. Move over if you're in may way and I'll return the favor. Exactly how it should be.

Bored now...


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Erm this whole thing seems like they (ranter and his bum chum) were just frustrated at being to slow, it's not some one else fault if your not quick enough to pass them. If he had of let your past on one straight I am betting he would have caught up with you in a few more and then he would have passed you again on the next. Then you would have been back where you started


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> *Comparing a fast road car to a canoe on wheels*


I think the correct terminology, sir, is Coffin Dodgems, lol.


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

*Regarding Ranter and his new found friend*

Does bad shit always come in pairs? Its like the unwritten rule of the forum. Bladey where are you?!

*BREATHE IN.............................* 
*AND OUT..................................* 

Wtf do I do now, forgotten


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Typical,

I have a couple of days away and look what happens !!!  

I dont think there are many insults left to hurl, and frankly they are going to do Mr Ranter and his bearded open toe sandal wearing naturalist boyfriend no more harm than God and the gene pool already have done.

I feel that perhaps Monday was a plateau for you to re-evaluate your life sir. From what I can see your CV reads a bit like this.....

Inferiority Complex
Delusions of driving grandeur
Trackday Warrior
Internet Keyboard samurai
Prone to childish temper tantrums
Tendancy towards trying to impress with offhand comments like "practicing for the championship" or "4 or 5 secs a lap faster"
Compleat refusal to realise when people dont care about his pathetic excuses and petty mindedness


Frankly none of the above make you a person worthy of or likely to gain any respect. I suggest you seek out a psychiatrist and get them to find your inner demons, as clearly one day you will step out from behind your keyboard, remove your nomex balaclava (you little racing bad boy you) and have a go at someone like me who cares not for you and your underpowered bathtub and perhaps get a reaction that you dont like.

Please dont be foolish enough to think this is a threat, its merely an observation that you are very close or even past the point of "racing roadrage" and are not only a danger to yourself but all those around you too.

SEEK HELP, you need it.

James.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Regarding Ranter and his new found friend*



-[c0Ka|Ne]- said:


> *
> BREATHE IN.............................
> AND OUT..................................
> 
> Wtf do I do now, forgotten  *


Start again  

and no sh1t normally comes in 3's so we should be seeing Rant's bitch on here soon telling us what a nice guy he is and how glad she is that he does have is anal probe on wheels cos it's made him such a better driver on the roads and how silly we all are for not listening to his wisdom


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Ranter,

if you can't get past, and you're only practising, then back the hell off so you can have some space. Afterall, it's only practice.

Paul


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Quality post Bladey


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*In the old days......*

When F1 drivers wanted to put in a fast lap to qualify, they would make sure the track was clear in front (by easing off for half a lap) and then really go for it. If the Skyline was leaving you for dead in the straight but you was catching him in the corners then it seems it would make sense for you to do the same. Or would you prefer he let you past and then had to crawl down the straights without overtaking you - just so you could practice a bit. 

So......*What makes you better than Schumacher, J-P, Frentzen and the rest of the F1 boys of two years ago, then?*


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Regarding Ranter and his new found friend*



KrazY_IvaN said:


> *Start again  and no sh1t normally comes in 3's *


How right you are!! No sooner had I posted about Captain Rant and his parrot and then bladey arrived on the scene!   

Bladey is my her0 \\o \o/ o// 

:smokin:


----------



## Algie (Sep 21, 2003)

*Quality thread*

Seems like the ranter brigade have a few 'issues' they need to resolve.

Very entertaining read though.

Get on with you life ranter

Alg


----------



## ranter (Mar 9, 2004)

oh dear you lot talk alot.


Im still laughing....   


As for your comments - your completely right the GTR in white is certainly the car to have.


Just need to move to Luton, buy some gold chains, and buy a burberry baseball cap.


Not forgetting to buy an exhaust that scrapes on every speed hump.


I'll start saving....see you in Asda's car park by the bins


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

ah bless, cheap insults nothing more. Looks like you have run out of rant, Ranter.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

yawn.....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ranter said:


> *As for your comments - your completely right the GTR in white is certainly the car to have.
> 
> Just need to move to Luton, buy some gold chains, and buy a burberry baseball cap.*


Have we met?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

ranter said:


> *oh dear you lot talk alot.
> 
> 
> Im still laughing....
> ...


says the pr1ck who owns nothing more than a Tamiya R/C car ..


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ranter come to Luton, see you by the bins..got a dummy you can suck on


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think this has gone on for far enough.

Hopefully everyone have said their bit


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lmfao - classic


----------

